# Melted yak! Plastic welding? Who?



## Goodsy (Jun 4, 2009)

G'day guys
The Missus left my yak stored against the hot water service result below 










I live on the Mornington Peninsula and would like to know if it can be fixed and if so who does it in my area?

Thanks heaps

Goodsy


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Considering it's [email protected], anything is worth a go.

Can't see why someone couldn't either cut that piece out and put a patch in it or weld a patch over the inside and some how bog up the hull on the bottom so it's smooth.

I'm only a farmer so wouldn't really know what the best way to fix it would be. What I do know is the the alternative, buying a new one, is much more expensive....I'd imagine.


----------



## Fozzy (Sep 17, 2010)

First things first..

Sack the Missus..

Secondly

Get a new one. Missus that is.

Not sure about fixing but im sure someone more talented will chime in.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The link below gives addresses of qualified plastic welding and repair techs in Victories. You might try one near you.

http://www.drawline.com.au/training/tec ... s.html#vic


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

put it back on the hot water tank and cross your fingers


----------



## Goodsy (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep the ideas coming guys. And go easy on the missus it was an accident. :?

It's was a Wavedance Sierra.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm calling the RSPCY.


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it really her fault entirely ??
I have been playing with plastic welding with my soldering iron.
Fixed a new outdoor chair and a heater.
My friend , a panelbeater showed me how to do it. They save heaps on repairing plastic bumpers
It would be good to get some scrap material, cut the old stuff out and weld the new in..........

or , if no material is missing, melt the material back into the big hole, you'd have to put a plate inside the yak and get the Missus to hold it in place till you melt the stuff and push it back. You can cut strips off other parts of the yak, unless it's a sit on ..... it's a fiddly job.
You could gust rivit a aluminium plate over the hole and silicon it up..................
I enjoy fixing instead of chucking
If you wanted to go for a paddle, just cut the stuff plush and put gaffa tape over it..............
:lol: 
randell


----------



## Goodsy (Jun 4, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> What about calling the Wavedance factory in Seaford? See if they do repairs.


Going to call them tomorrow. It's where I bought them.

Oh the missus has one too. Perfect condition. Maybe I'll just have that one. :lol:

I think it's repairable just in a prick of a spot. A lot of strength needed there.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah!

None of the above!

Can you not see the heart shape in the hole? This is the work of an artist! A true lover! a Genius

Flog it off for a million dollars, and buy a hobie

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodsy said:


> I think it's repairable just in a prick of a spot. A lot of strength needed there.


Mate that will not be a problem to repair for any plastics bloke to fix, just find who does bumper bars locally.


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

We had a wiz at the canoe shop when I worked there. 
He used a heat gun (hot air like a hair dryer but a little hotter & small nozzle). Had a box of plastic bits to match colours.
There's a good chance it's fixable.
Sure u weren't trying to mount a fish finder ?
Lucky it's on the bottom.
Missus good looking ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.divorce.gov.au/

Good luck with the repair


----------



## Jenko (Jan 31, 2010)

SDJ over at Vicyak does plastic welding, think he's in Mornington area.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't want to sound incensitive but...you lucky bastard. Think of it like this, perfect chance to upgrade to the yak you've always wanted AND you could guilt the missus into chipping in at least 75 - 100% :twisted:


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

Jenko said:


> SDJ over at Vicyak does plastic welding, think he's in Mornington area.


x2 PM SDJ @ vyak, he's in mornington and a wizz with plastic welding


----------



## dunamis (Sep 27, 2009)

NoelMc said:


> We had a wiz at the canoe shop when I worked there. He used a heat gun (hot air like a hair dryer but a little hotter & small nozzle). Had a box of plastic bits to match colours.


I had a hole in my hobie and the dealer sent me a piece of plastic to match. We used a heat gun to heat the hole area, and the piece of plastic then brought the two together and sort of fused them. Works a treat.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If it's done properly the weld should be as strong as the area surrounding it so there'll be no fear of weak spots.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Goodsy,
How did you get on with your yak? Is it back in service again?


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Goodsy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's repairable just in a prick of a spot. A lot of strength needed there.
> ...


Also worth trying a motorbike panel beater/ importer. They fix up busted farings made from plastic all the time.


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.vyak.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2562&start=10

Topic has a fair bit of banter, check out the pics of the repair, nice work
Cheers

Yacker


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy thread resurrection batman!! just found this post lol, good news is he found me and the kayak came up great.

here's the damage cut out, big hole










at the time I did the repair I had no blue plastic for weld rod or patches, so a decision was made to install two hatches in the rear and use the cut outs for patch material and welrod

.









hatches in










half a patch on the hull










other half on, needing bending and tacking in place









finished job, due to limited internal access the patches were weld on the surface instead of being fitted in.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ghurkin is a master at it, Not sure where he is though, ' the shed' or here or both. Try a PM to him, and/or to the 'yak shed' moderators.

Sorry,just saw his response.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it a good idea to put hatches in at the bottom of a well like that. if they are not screwed tight you could draining into yak rather than scuppers??


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

laneends said:


> Is it a good idea to put hatches in at the bottom of a well like that. if they are not screwed tight you could draining into yak rather than scuppers??


Good question, my opinion is that all hatches should be closed tight when on the water, you never know when a wave might come over or you may tip the hull and it could take on water.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Ghurkin is a master at it, Not sure where he is though, ' the shed' or here or both. Try a PM to him, and/or to the 'yak shed' moderators.
> 
> Sorry,just saw his response.


----------

